# Mice wanted near Herefordshire



## Abby91 (May 5, 2015)

Hi there,

I am hoping this is where i post this! i am new to keeping mice and am looking to give a loving home to a couple. I am in Hereford and looking for breeders (mainly satins and black and tans, but interested in all!) near to me on the border of wales in the West Midlands.

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks x


----------



## Abby91 (May 5, 2015)

Just to add on from that... i am looking for a breeding pair of Black and Tan mice, any breeders in or around the West Midlands?

Many thanks,

Abby


----------

